# Behaviorist for dog/dog aggression DFW?



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

I would like some recommendations for someone to help with my female. She is great with commands and her only issue is some aggression with other dogs. I think it stems from her prvious owner but do not know the exact cause. She is ~2y/o. 

Looking for some one that has first hand experience with someone in DFW.

Thanks


----------



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

lol thanks for the help


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Swagger said:


> lol thanks for the help


Did someone help you? 

I know I didn't know what DFW meant, thought it was some dog term.... Maybe people didn't get it was the Dallas/Ft Worth area (I think that's what you meant?).

I KNOW if you purchased and learned from the DVD, Calming Signals by Turid Rugass you would immediately be able to help many of your situations. 



 




 


I have no personal experience with trainers in your area, but found these:

Puppy training and assistance in Dallas Fort Worth

Dog Training/Dallas-Fort Worth/Dog training/The Educated Dog/ Dog and puppy training. Dog behavior problems solved. DFW Texas and surrounding areas/ any dog trained. 469-2227934 /Allen, Texas/Plano, Texas/Mckinney-Texas /Frisco-Texas. Aaron Stewart.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Did you ever take her to obedience classes? My girl can be dog agressive but in school she's fine. When we walk the neighborhood and dogs lunge thier fences barking at us she will bark & lunge back. Oddly enough this one house that has 3 GSD's it doesn't bother her & they are pretty close to the street. She just wags her tail as we walk by and pays them no mind. I started reading a lot about "reactive" dogs and you can over come most issues, but then again some dogs like some people will just not get along. You should be able to work with her to get her to be some what tolerant, maybe not "friendly".


----------

